# Tips on spraying Sherwin Williams Hydrogloss



## snafoo (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello! 



I started spraying Sherwin Williams Hydrogloss (RAL 9016-Traffic White) this week, and so far I do not care for it. The company I work for typically uses Sher Kem which is friggin fantastic! The company is looking to retain the color in a dirty environment, so they decided to try this Hydrogloss. 



The paint looks and feels like marshmallowy glue. It is hard to push through the fluid line on a Binks 1/2 Gal KB II pressure pot HVLP system.



I am using a Binks 95 spray gun with a 66SS tip and a 63PB fluid nozzle. 



I have tried to thin the paint using water to get it to pass through the line and gun a little easier. The main problems I am having are appearance. In the spec sheet, Sherwin Williams recommends a 6 mil wet coat. I get pretty close, but usually end up with a run or two because I go to heavy and aggressive. When I back off, the finish loses gloss when drying, which leads me to get to aggressive and increase paint on the next pass which leads to runs, etc...


Any tips on how to thin and how much (if that is a good idea) and the best nozzles and tips to use with this paint would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Did you check the batch date?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Try a new method of spray?? There is a huge difference between this architectural coating and the chemical coating you like.
Usually guys will spray a fog/tack coat, set for 15 min, then full second coat. Shercryl may be your go to here.


----------



## Deschutes Painting (Feb 28, 2020)

Probably too thick a coating for a binks. We used this product in a jail on the cell doors with good performance. All the spraying was done with an airless and a 310 tip. My favorite feature was it's brush-ability. Touchups were almost invisible.


----------

